# Plastics (Guard pup rings etc...)



## Hagar (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm looking for some plastic to put on my project guitar.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5682

I'm looking for cream, Historic size pup rings, a guard and switch ring that looks halfway decent, ie: not the pink looking crap that is advertised as cream colored at most places. I'd also *NOT* like to pay $130 US for rings and $75 US for a guard like I've seen at some places on the net. Any help out there??


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hagar said:


> I'm looking for some plastic to put on my project guitar.
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=5682
> 
> I'm looking for cream, Historic size pup rings, a guard and switch ring that looks halfway decent, ie: not the pink looking crap that is advertised as cream colored at most places. I'd also *NOT* like to pay $130 US for rings and $75 US for a guard like I've seen at some places on the net. Any help out there??



StewMac. If they don't have what you're looking for I bought some nice looking cream rings locally I"ll see if they have any left when I get home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Lowtones....Us newfie guys have a rep of being very helpful people....If you keep helping people like you do we may lose that reputation...LOL......:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Lowtones....Us newfie guys have a rep of being very helpful people....If you keep helping people like you do we may lose that reputation...LOL......:food-smiley-004:


I doubt it very much. There is no way I could point someone in the direction of a boot legger to get a case of beer after hours . Your reputation will remain intact.:banana:


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I saw a convincing cream color Mini Humbucking Pickup Rings on ALLPARTS.
I saw the pic of your project guitar(sweet btw). Was it mini's/p90's you were putting in there? I just sold my "75" mini's I had.

p.s. They have a Gibson Factory Parts/Historic Spec Parts section to check out.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> I doubt it very much. There is no way I could point someone in the direction of a boot legger to get a case of beer after hours . Your reputation will remain intact.:banana:


Ok......Case closed on that one (no pun intended)....Rum is the boot leggers main product these days,,,,although, sadly to say,my rum drinking days are few and far between. But if you ever come to our friendly Island,Maybe,a finger could be pointed in the right direction.....:smilie_flagge17:


----------

